# Best Fish Recipe EVER



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Taeko's Bread Crumbs

My wife mixes Panko Bread Crumbs, Garlic Powder, Dried Parsley, Dried Minced Onion, Powdered Parmesan Cheese, Salt and Pepper. 

Put it in an air-tight container and use it on anything that you want breaded. Thin sliced pork chops, yum. Chicken Breasts, yum. 

People that have tasted this tell me it's the best fish they ever ate.

P.S. Find an Asian store and buy some Bulldog Sauce. http://importfood.com/sabd1001.html.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

And everyone I;ve cooked for says its the best they,ve ever had plus a little onion salt or garlic salt on them.


----------



## ethan.winchester (Dec 15, 2008)

Drakes Crispy Fry Mix is always a good choice.

Zatarain's makes some good mixes for frying as well.



For other easies....
-Butter, Garlic and Pepper
-Butter & Lemon Pepper
Either or pan-seared....

mmmm mmm, looking forward to getting some gills in the pan soon!


----------



## ehansen300 (Dec 8, 2008)

RyGuy525 said:


> i cant believe no one has said Drakes beer batter. dry coat it first then drop it in the wet batter and deep fry. I plan to have a big fish fry after chirstmas and cant wait to pull out the drakes!


 Absolutely Drakes. Havent found anything better or easier. Add a little natures seasoning to it mmmm anyone hungry??


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Here is a recipe that I made tonight from the gills that my kids caught last weekend. I don't know where my wife got it. But there was one good thing about it and one bad. The good thing was that it tasted great! New and different!!!! Awesome! The bad thing was that all the kids liked it so much that there was hardly any left for me! :lol:

:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55
Ritz Fitz (Oven-Fried Fish Fillets).
Prep Time: 10 min
Prep Time: 0 min 
Cook Time: 20 min
4 servings .
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter 
2/3 cup crushed crackers (I use Ritz) 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese (about 1-ounce) 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 pound sole, scrod, perch or other mild-tasting fish fillets 
Lemon wedges

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Melt the butter in a 9 by 13-inch pan in the oven. While it melts, combine everything else except the fish in a pie pan. Dip the fish around in the melted butter, dip each piece in the crumb mixture, and return it to the baking pan. Bake the fillets for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the fish flakes with a fork. Serve with lemon wedges, and good luck to you.


Edit: My wife told me she got it off of food network. Kudos!


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was always a drakes man but recently i've just been baking it covered with butter and lemon pepper. Sometimes less is more, but all sugestions sound great!!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> Italian Style Shore Lunch get it at Gander Mountain.
> 
> I HIGHLY suggest this breading it is great, mouth water and full of flavor.
> 
> ...


Do the bones along the lateral line cook down with this method?


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

RyGuy525 said:


> i cant believe no one has said Drakes beer batter. dry coat it first then drop it in the wet batter and deep fry. I plan to have a big fish fry after chirstmas and cant wait to pull out the drakes!


When you fry them this way the batter absorbs a lot of oil. Prepare to get fat! FYI, it is good!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

okay - not the best but different -italian dressing overnight with fillets -then dust them with whatever ya got or like and deep fry !! also i dont do it enough but just keeping skin on and pan frying alone with whatever dust ya like makes them great !


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

chuckwagon157 said:


> Yup! That's what I'm lookin' for!I want to hear how all of you prepair your catch. Simple or elaborate, let's hear it!


 
rinse with water, roll in flour, dip in scrambled eggs, roll in crushe saltine crackers, deep fry, lightly salt....mmmmmm


----------



## frzngfshr (Jan 22, 2003)

Marinate fish in buttermilk,dijon mustard,salt and pepper mixture for an hour on so then coat with favorite batter and deep fry.


----------



## treboryenaws (Jan 17, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> Italian Style Shore Lunch get it at Gander Mountain.
> 
> I HIGHLY suggest this breading it is great, mouth water and full of flavor.
> 
> ...


I also do the bluegill cocktail. I usually do it when I'm only catching little ones and still want some gills. I boil mine with a lemon cut in half and a sprig of fresh thyme. So good. 

Chef Bob


----------



## mattwins1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I used Drakes for years and so did my mom. Then a few years ago i tried them on the grill and now i rarely fry fish anymore. I spread real butter on a sheet of tinfoil and place the fish fillets on it. Sprinkle with garlic salt, lemon pepper, and a little cajun seasoning. Then i cover the fish with vidalia onion rings, close the fish up inside the foil, and cook for 20 minutes in my gas grill. My mother and father also quit frying fish since i introduced them to this. :corkysm55


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

Heres a change of pace from frying. This works great with perch or walleye. Place filets in a shallow baking dish. Salt and pepper. Drizzle on some italian dressing, or ceaser dressing,both work well. Cover with shredded cheddar cheese, then cover with potato chip crumbs. Bake in preheated oven at 400 for 20-25 minutes. I have yet to find anyone who hasn't enjoyed this one.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

One is Shore Lunch Italian mixed with Progresso Italian Crumbs (50-50) and grated parmesan cheese. I also add a few squirts of hot sauce in my egg wash.

For a simple but excellent coating try Beardens. No wash, just coat damp fillets and fry. A buddy of mine turned me on to it this past spring and for its simplicity I'll give it a "thumbs up"


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

mattwins1 - What fish do you use this with? It sounds grreat! Shoeman - Where can you pick that breading up. I've not seen it before.Capnhook


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Frying walleye and perch hands down is Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour mix. The only thing I add is more garlic powder to it, just not enough in it. Baking or grilling walleye I wrap chunks of walleye with bacon and bake till bacon is done and then put in crock pot and cover with KC masterpiece BBQ sauce.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Capnhook said:


> mattwins1 - What fish do you use this with? It sounds grreat! Shoeman - Where can you pick that breading up. I've not seen it before.Capnhook



According to the website Kroger and Meijer carry it. I bought some at Parsley's in Newaygo. I've used it on gills, walleye and crappie so far. I bet it would work on just about any fish. My buddy also uses it for chops and chickens and buys it in bulk (much cheaper)


----------



## cobia302 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey fiscious, what is a better breader?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

whoa, you guys go through a lot.
what ever happened to frying with a 50% mix of flour & corn meal ?
easy & good. add salt & pepper


----------

